# Vaccines?



## Heimdallr (Oct 17, 2016)

What is your take on vaccines? Are they a good or bad thing? Do they secrete neurotoxins into our bodies?

Do they play a role in autism? Does anyone know any unvaccinated individuals with autism?

From near as I can tell autism does not exist in primitive societies. I mean are there any african tribesmen or aborigines with Aspergers syndrome?


----------



## Overchek (Oct 17, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> What is your take on vaccines? Are they a good or bad thing? Do they secrete neurotoxins into our bodies?
> 
> Do they play a role in autism? Does anyone know any unvaccinated individuals with autism?
> 
> From near as I can tell autism does not exist in primitive societies. I mean are there any african tribesmen or aborigines with Aspergers syndrome?


Yes, good, no, no, no.

/thread


----------



## KingGeedorah (Oct 17, 2016)

They caused they gay plague.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 17, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> Do they play a role in autism?



If they do then that's a good thing, more autists for us to kick when we get older.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 17, 2016)

Did anyone have autism in the middle ages? I sort of doubt it


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2016)

Vaccines cause autism in people who don't get them.


----------



## WOKE_AF 95 (Oct 17, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Vaccines cause autism in people who don't get them.


Lol


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Oct 17, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> Did anyone have autism in the middle ages? I sort of doubt it



There were plenty of autistics in the middle ages. They even drilled holes in their skulls to drain out the sperge.







They didn't understand brain disorders in the middle ages, and they didn't have terms like "autism". It was only later, with advances in medical science that we came to understand these things, and now we no longer call them village idiots, the modern term we use is "anti-vaxxers".


----------



## Cheap Sandals (Oct 17, 2016)

There are mentally ill tribespeople in Africa and spear fishing in Papua New Guinea. There were autists way back when: consider St Thomas Aquinas. He wanted to be a priest, his family wanted a functional, useful son so they decided to cure his autism by locking him in a whorehouse for a week. At the end of the week they found him fully dressed lecturing the whores on philosophy. That is a genuine autist.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 17, 2016)

Why did the antivax thread get moved out of Community Watch, anyway?


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi, JCrowley.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't give a shit if this is power leveling.  This kind of shit pisses me off, big time.
My paternal grandmother had two brothers who died as children.  One, Johnny, was only three when he died of pertussis, aka whooping cough..  For the uniformed, if you get whooping cough, you can literally cough yourself to death.  People have been known to break ribs from coughing so hard.  Today it can be prevented with a vaccine.  But back when my great-grandmother was raising her children, there was no way to prevent it.  (I don't know what year my Uncle Johnny died, or when he was born, but I do believe it would have been sometime in the 1920s-30s)
Another uncle, Karl, died of tetanus when he was seven.  In this case, he was about a year older than my grandmother, and he stepped on a nail while playing in the barn at their grandparents' farm.  Tetanus is an extremely painful way to die.  Again, deaths from tetanus are extremely rare nowadays, because we have a vaccine for it, but back in the 1930s, there wasn't one available.  
I also went to college with a guy from Rwanda (this would have been in the late 90s, early 2000s, and the dude would've been in his late teens, early twenties) who had polio as a child.  He had to use a walking stick because his leg was all twisted up.  At that the time that just amazed me, because like, who the fuck do you know in your generation who's ever had fucking polio?  And even though it's pretty much gone in the U.S., if parents don't vaccinate their own kids, what happens if someone goes to a third world country where it IS still present, and brings it back here?  Do we really want to see another generation of kids in iron lungs?  (They don't even make the goddamned things anymore!)  

Now whooping cough is making a comeback.  Yesterday, we went to the cemetary to plant flowers on my maternal grandparents's grave.  A good number of the graves there are those of children.  I'm guessing many of them died of diseases that we now can prevent with vaccines (measles, pertussis, tetanus, diptheria, smallpox, etc).  Imagine how their parents would feel, knowing that now those ailments can be prevented, but people are fighting AGAINST the methods of preventing them.  It fucking pisses me off.  This kind of thing is fucking child abuse if you ask me.  

We wiped out fucking SMALLPOX.  The deadliest disease known to mankind, and it's gone, all thanks to vaccination.  

(I don't care if this makes me a sperg.  Anti-vaxxers piss me off big time.  It's not different than assholes who refuse lifesaving medical care to their children because of some hokey religious reason or only use "alternative" medicine.  Only this is much much worse because they're putting other people in danger.  Fuck every last one of them.)


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 18, 2016)

How do you explain this then?


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Oct 18, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> How do you explain this then?



That man is a barking moonbat with serious lolcow potential. That's how I'd explain that.


>



*DR. WILLIAM MOUNT:   *I interviewed Dr. William Mount, excellent psychic and healer. We talk about what he thinks is coming in the future, false flags, the change over to the cashless society, ETs and much more….

*— go here for his Youtube channel or here*

Graduated from UC Berkeley 1980 as a Forester. Spent 4 years in Forestry and the field dries up so I joined the Army as a Private. Graduated from Officer Candidate School 1986. Left the Army and stayed in the Army Reserve. Graduated from Humboldt State with an MS in Natural Resources in 1990 after finding a CURE for a tree disease. Disabled from the reserves in 1997 due to the effects of Lyme Disease. Floated for a while fighting veteran’s battles. Got Agent Orange recognized and got Social Security Disability for Reservists and National Guardsman injured in the Gulf War…… Got into politics in Nov 2006 when the 2 senior 1st Special Forces came to me and told me they were being deployed to Kill President Bush 4 April 2007 and Nuke Salt Lake 2 days later. — written by Dr. William Mount   drwilliammount.blogspot.com/


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> How do you explain this then?


Severe autism.


----------



## JU 199 (Oct 18, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> Do they play a role in autism?



No, they dont

/Thread


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 18, 2016)

bring back the "vaccines -> DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS" filter


----------



## aerostar88 (Oct 18, 2016)

This thread reminds me of this guy who went to school with some of my friends. He's confirmed beaten a previous gf but that seems to have been forgotten by his few supporters. Basically, his kids got taken away because he's an absolute loon.

He bawwwws about his rights here




And a bonus post about Jesus





Updating one final time because he literally quoted himself here


----------



## Kablamo (Oct 18, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> How do you explain this then?


_
"We have a kid at 8 and 9 years old who walked out of autism and within a year is drawing absolute pictures of the B-29"
-_*DR. WILLIAM MOUNT*

Somebody give this man a medal.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 18, 2016)

I wonder if these idiots realize that some of these diseases can cause brain damage, in some instances.  (If a woman is pregnant, for example, and contracts one of them, her fetus is definitely at risk)


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2016)

Kablamo said:


> _"We have a kid at 8 and 9 years old who walked out of autism and within a year is drawing absolute pictures of the B-29"
> -_*DR. WILLIAM MOUNT*
> 
> Somebody give this man a medal.


I doubt there is anything that Dr. Mount cannot cure.


----------



## Kablamo (Oct 18, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> I doubt there is anything that Dr. Mount cannot cure.



Everything except male pattern baldness and myopia.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Oct 18, 2016)

Kablamo said:


> _"We have a kid at 8 and 9 years old who walked out of autism and within a year is drawing absolute pictures of the B-29"
> -_*DR. WILLIAM MOUNT*
> 
> Somebody give this man a medal.



Isn't sitting around drawing pictures of airplanes all day exactly something that a 9-year-old aspergist would do?


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 18, 2016)

Autists create vaccines.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 19, 2016)

Insane people- or people regarded as insane, with conditions like autism for example- in primitive and subsistence communities often have a tendency of dying young, especially if there is a drought or some other disaster that brings about famine. People all over the world love and cares for their relatives no matter what, even if that relative is often regarded as a burden by others. However, dangerous individuals and those with severe disabilities often have fatal 'accidents' or 'disappear' one day. Sometimes it's because of blind prejudice, other times because the majority of the community think that the mentally deficient are cursed, and often because those who have periods of violence are too dangerous in a place where there is no medical aid and no resources to pacify them.  Often they are outcast, beaten and chased away. And sometimes they are subject to brutal torture to 'cure' them of whatever demons are living in them. And sometimes, they're simply part of life for those around them.

OH&S, safety signs, free extensive education, concrete barriers, safety caps on chemical bottles, all of these are comparatively recent inventions. And before those were developed, many people died of 'accidents' that are entirely preventable today. You go back to when my own father was a child, he will freely tell you that by the time he left school, many of his friends had died. And while it was tragic, while they were mourned, death was regarded as part of life. 

And, by an odd co-incidence, a large proportion of those who died were regarded as a burden were the ones who died young. When you have 5/6/7/8 + children to provide for, no matter how much you love your broken child, you have to weigh the cost of their care against the welfare of all your other children. And arsenic, by the way, was very easy to come by and the symptoms were very similar to many of the infectious diseases that ran rampart.

Diagnosis of autism continue to rise. And this is completely to be expected. The technology that allows identification of autism gets better and better everyday. The networking of families who care for their disabled relatives is amazing. No longer do they have to hide their flawed child or sibling away, regarded purely as a freak that can only be brought outside on a leash.  They can talk amongst themselves, share information, support each other. Suddenly they are no longer judged by others for having a mentally disabled family member; they are judged for not taking care of their loved ones.

This network, however, works against itself; people who are autistic reach out to others who autistic, and find a partner who mutually understands. And given that there's a decent amount of evidence that many forms of autism are genetic... well, it's pretty obvious what comes next.

Look: I am on the spectrum and I had a brutal reaction to the measles vaccine when I was about seven, to the point where I'd probably have been better off if my parents had just sent me to an old fashioned measles party. I ran massive fevers and what do fevers give you? Brain damage. So yes, it is possible that I received some form of mild brain damage after receiving the vaccine. But the fact is, I was weird pretty much since I could walk, so if I did receive some brain damage from the fever, it really only added to something that was already there. And given that a fair amount of my father's close relatives born around the same time as he only avoided fatal accidents because they tended to have obscene levels of mathematical and engineering ability, autism absolutely runs on my father's side of the family. And so does bipolar, incidentally. We may not know the exact gene behind it, but it's definitely there. (For the record I got the 'tism but none of the maths. Not fucking fair.) 

So yes, I do believe that, in cases where a bad reaction to a vaccine causes a severe fever in an individual, severe enough to result in brain damage, conditions like autism can either result or merely just be enhanced. I also believe that these cases are very, very, _very_ rare, and often can be treated successfully anyway.

The fact is, at the end of the day, the rise of autism is a highly complex phenomenon. What isn't complex, however, are horrific and fatal diseases such as polio, whooping cough etc. If the drive to eradicate smallpox were conceived of today, it'd never, ever go ahead because anti vaccinators and SJWs would block the planes on the runway dribbling some inane bullshit about it being medically and ethically reprehensible, that vaccinating people in third world nations is a violation of their culture and rights, and that they are too uneducated to be able to make a real choice between accepting the vaccine or not. And yet, the program went ahead, and one of the deadliest, agonising and virulent diseases that killed millions of people over the course of human history is reduced to a small vial in a laboratory. 

It comes down to this: are you more worried about hypothetical autism, or are you more worried about your child dying painfully from a preventable infectious disease and taking many others down with them? If your answer is the former, get the fuck out of the gene pool, it's there to swim in, not to piss in.


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Locksnap (Oct 19, 2016)

Healthy young child goes to doctor, gets pumped with massive shot of many vaccines, doesn't feel good and changes - AUTISM. Many such cases!


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 19, 2016)

tards have existed for as long as the world has. just most of them died within a few years after birth


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 19, 2016)

Before the spiritual and vital corruption of Western society by the Jewish ideologies,  'autists' (as you so blithely refer to those possessed of a hyper-masculinised neural essence) held a great deal of power. 

In all the ancient kingdoms and tribes of the Nordic and Germanic peoples,, we see evidence of those with autistic traits in positions of leadership. Keen-eyed (hyper alert), dispassionate in justice (lacking the feminine empathic presence which makes children of men), and detached from the petty concerns of everyday people ('lacking social graces', as we would call it today)  these spiritually and psychologically virile leaders guided the White Race to the height of culture and technology, and I challenge any feminised 'neurotypical' leader to do the same.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 19, 2016)

I do wonder what causes autistics to have autism if not the vaccines? Im not talking about the ones with aspergers are the geniuses like Temple Grandin.

Im talking about the ones who just sort sqwak and flap their arms around and really can't do much productive. Like the ones who maybe might avoid being instiuttionalized


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 19, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> I do wonder what causes autistics to have autism if not the vaccines? Im not talking about the ones with aspergers are the geniuses like Temple Grandin.
> 
> Im talking about the ones who just sort sqwak and flap their arms around and really can't do much productive. Like the ones who maybe might avoid being instiuttionalized



Many causes of autism have been proposed, but understanding of the theory of causation of autism and the other autism spectrum disorders (ASD) is incomplete. Research indicates that genetic factors predominate. The heritability of autism, however, is complex, and it is typically unclear which genes are responsible.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Oct 19, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> I do wonder what causes autistics to have autism if not the vaccines? Im not talking about the ones with aspergers are the geniuses like Temple Grandin.
> 
> Im talking about the ones who just sort sqwak and flap their arms around and really can't do much productive. Like the ones who maybe might avoid being instiuttionalized


Science doesn't fully understand the causes, it could be a mixture of causes. This is a big area of research. It has been disproven that vaccines are even linked to autism though. Its a classic case of correlation does not equal causation. Autism starts showing itself around the same time babies start getting their shots.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 19, 2016)

How many of the anti vaxxers kids end up having the tism? Any?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 19, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> How many of the anti vaxxers kids end up having the tism? Any?


At rates proportional to the rest of the population, by and large.

You don't actually buy into this stuff, do you? Were you dropped on your head as a child?


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 19, 2016)

^ Not at all. I was just raised on a farm among healthy bio organism, such as trees, fields and animals such as horses and pigs.

I  and my seven brothers did not receive even one vaccine and we are as healthy as horses!


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 19, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> I  and my seven brothers did not receive even one vaccine and we are as healthy as horses!



Probably because prolific usage of vaccines have eliminated things like polio and measles to the point that herd immunity has been achieved.

Pray that polio never returns because you and your brothers would be most at risk.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 19, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> ^ Not at all. I was just raised on a farm among healthy bio organism, such as trees, fields and animals such as horses and pigs.
> 
> I  and my seven brothers did not receive even one vaccine and we are as healthy as horses!



Ever heard of anthrax? 

There's no such thing as 'healthy' biological organisms. There are beneficial organisms, opportunistic pathogens, and harmful pathogens. And you and your brothers avoided infectious diseases by a combination of isolation and herd immunity.


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 19, 2016)

OK shitposting is done.

To my knowledge, there has only been one confirmed case of a vaccine being conclusively linked to any sort of illness -- the swine flu vaccine Pandemrix was apparently proven to increase the risk of narcolepsy.

It is true that the rate of autism diagnoses has risen significantly. In the US, it grew from about 1 in 2000 in the 1970s to about 1 in 150 today. Vaccines have never been significantly linked to this.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 19, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> OK shitposting is done.
> 
> To my knowledge, there has only been one confirmed case of a vaccine being conclusively linked to any sort of illness -- the swine flu vaccine Pandemrix was apparently proven to increase the risk of narcolepsy.
> 
> It is true that the rate of autism diagnoses has risen significantly. In the US, it grew from about 1 in 2000 in the 1970s to about 1 in 150 today. Vaccines have never been significantly linked to this.



Fell for it. Damn. 

Honestly, probably the most important reason for more diagnosis is research and improved identification. Cases of autism might actually be on the rise, but it's extremely hard to tell because the diagnosis has become so much easier. Or even merely fashionable. Remember the ADHD Ritalin thing in the 1990s, that ended up with entire schools full of boys being force fed drugs that they didn't need for a condition that was massively over diagnosed?


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 19, 2016)

glass_houses said:


> Remember the ADHD Ritalin thing in the 1990s, that ended up with entire schools full of boys being force fed drugs that they didn't need for a condition that was massively over diagnosed?



It's still very much a thing unfortunately. Except now we have an entire generation of Ritalin fiends in college along with those in Elementary, Middle and High School.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 19, 2016)

This thread must be a vaccine


----------



## lolwut (Oct 19, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> This thread must be a vaccine


@Heimdallr's posts got me into this thread and the thread gave me autism. So basically, yeah.


----------



## Cheap Sandals (Oct 19, 2016)

I remembered another anecdote about primitive "mental health care" from an anthropology course I took and thought I'd share:

So one of the world leaders in psychopathy/sociopathy/APD is Canadian and was doing some research on the Inuit. The Inuit live, obviously, in a very harsh environment and so they have cultural-technology that allows them to stay sane in very pressing conditions. So this one scientist went to this remote Inuit town, went to the elders and said, "Listen, we have a problem in white society. People are born (usually men, though sometimes women) and they lie, steal and cheat. In fact, they often harm small animals and children. They're cold on the inside. Do you ever have people like that in your society? If you do, what do you do with them?"

And at this the Inuit elders nodded and one spoke: "Yes, we have such people. We fix them."

And the researcher got really excited. "How?"

"Oh, you take them out hunting and when no one's looking you push them off an ice floe into the water. Then you use your spear to push them back in until they drown. Then you tell everyone at home it was an accident. No one asks too many questions when a thief or murderer goes missing."

So yes, mental illness exists in all-natural societies.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 19, 2016)

How many vaccines did Chris take as a baby?

So uhhh what is the "science" of somehow getting autism when you are vaccinated early, compared to when you get vaccinated when you are 10?


----------



## Florence (Oct 22, 2016)

If vaccines do in fact cause autism, I suspect ADK may have been vaccinated as a child.

Multiple times.


----------



## Kartoffel (Oct 22, 2016)

Vaccines? Well I think it's important to get them, when you can, because some people can't and you or your offspring missing the immunity by choice can mean someone else getting hurt although they never had a choice in the first place.

Second I seriously doubt there are never negative consequences of vaccines, but these cases are rare. Make sure that the person to be vaccinated is healthy enough, so that their immune system doesn't get fucked up by the whole aluminium and kills them. I find it quite disturbing that many vaccines don't work without it...
If you want to stay on the safe side with vaccines stay with the established plans and don't try unusual combos.

Vaccines don't cause autism, that's bullshit. But there is at least a correlation between the use of certain persticides and the development of autism. This seems something worthy to watch.


----------



## Piss Clam (Oct 22, 2016)

Mrs Paul said:


> We wiped out fucking SMALLPOX.  The deadliest disease known to mankind, and it's gone, all thanks to vaccination.



It might be gone in the wild, but it is not forgotten in places like Fort Detrick/CDC and the other Lab(s). in the Russian Federation. I believe the WHO publicly states this in their fact sheet, so it's not tinfoil hat.

I do believe only health care workers are vaccinated against it these days and your immunity is limited to roughly ten years, they thought at the time it was lifetime, but that has since been proven wrong.

Nasty disease.


----------



## Kartoffel (Oct 22, 2016)

At least the 


Piss Clam said:


> It might be gone in the wild, but it is not forgotten in places like Fort Detrick/CDC and the other Lab(s). in the Russian Federation. I believe the WHO publicly states this in their fact sheet, so it's not tinfoil hat.
> 
> I do believe only health care workers are vaccinated against it these days and your immunity is limited to roughly ten years, they thought at the time it was lifetime, but that has since been proven wrong.
> 
> Nasty disease.



At least its vaccination does not depend on having access to this exact virus.


----------



## Piss Clam (Oct 22, 2016)

Kartoffel said:


> At least the
> 
> 
> At least its vaccination does not depend on having access to this exact virus.



That's the rub though isn't it. Why keep it around...unless...


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Oct 22, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> What is your take on vaccines? Are they a good or bad thing? Do they secrete neurotoxins into our bodies?
> 
> Do they play a role in autism? Does anyone know any unvaccinated individuals with autism?
> 
> From near as I can tell autism does not exist in primitive societies. I mean are there any african tribesmen or aborigines with Aspergers syndrome?



What vaccines? Just vaccines in-general now I guess. This conspiracy theory was started by a British doctor, now disgraced, about the MMR vaccine in-particular and he blamed the ingredients (like mercury) as he poorly understood them.

How typical of the Americans to turn it into the concept of vaccination in-general because they are a plot by the government to control you or something.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 22, 2016)

NotAKitty said:


> If vaccines do in fact cause autism, I suspect ADK may have been vaccinated as a child.
> 
> Multiple times.



They injected him with the blood of @Brandobaris.


----------



## Brandobaris (Oct 22, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They injected him with the blood of @Brandobaris.


sick burn bruh


----------



## DZ 305 (Oct 22, 2016)

There is  little reason not to vaccinate people,  short of real medical complications of course. No parent should risk causing an outbreak, or risk  paralyzing (Polio) or blinding (Measles) either their children or other's children. The only religious groups that vocally oppose vaccination are all fucking nuts anyway. Imams in Nigeria called the polio vaccine a plot to reduce fertility in Muslims, and the Nation of Islam called it a plot to make more black children autistic. Most Muslims and even Orthodox Jews will tell you the ban on unclean animal products doesn't apply to lifesaving medicine. The Jews even consider it an obligation, and missionary programs (especially Mormons) have helped poor nations by providing these lifesaving vaccinations.
To hell with the doctor that pushed that bullshit about the MMR vaccine and all the people still parroting this horseshit, they're putting people at risk all due to a lie.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 23, 2016)

One pities the parents of the truly autistic children (I dont include aspergers in this .)

Check this out: 




See her patience and struggles. Yet her love shines through it all.

Yuck


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 23, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> One pities the parents of the truly autistic children (I dont include aspergers in this .)
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...



So you would prefer someone dies than being autistic, nice.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 23, 2016)

Its true.Autism is a terrible handicap to cope with, but I do give the families so many kudos for their love and patience.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 23, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> Its true. What does the person contribute in any way? a kind word? a single accomplishment? anything?
> 
> I mean autistic in the sense of a non-verbal screamer. They are on the level of a chimp.
> 
> ...


I wish you wasnt vaccinated tbh


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 23, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> Its true. What does the person contribute in any way? a kind word? a single accomplishment? anything?
> 
> I mean autistic in the sense of a non-verbal screamer. They are on the level of a chimp.
> 
> ...



A society that is rich enough to throw food away has the resources to care for the ones who need to be cared for. It's our obligation. If we didn't have enough food for us all, that's the only time where eugenics is justified.*

*I must add a qualifier that people who are wonky or that know in advance that they're going to have a wonky baby that will never be able to live happily, shouldn't.


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 23, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> So you would prefer someone dies than being autistic, nice.



Especially Chris

die chris


----------

